# Sistema Electrico que genere la llama de una estufa



## kikew25 (Mar 30, 2012)

Necesito un sistema electrónico que me mantenga la llama de una estufa prendida , si se apaga tiene que prender de nuevo sin pasar mas de 5 minutos ... acepto ideas ..


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 30, 2012)

kikew25 dijo:


> Necesito un sistema electrónico que me mantenga la llama de una estufa prendida , si se apaga tiene que prender de nuevo sin pasar mas de 5 minutos ... acepto ideas ..


Ese planteo es una bestialidad.   
Cuando se apaga una llama se debe cortar inmediatamente el gas, porque si se trata de volver a encenderla, debido justamente a que siguió saliendo gas ocurrirá una explosión. 
Y si pasaron casi 5min, una explosión de PM.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2012)

Si es para algún sistema medio industrial podrías utilizar los sistemas de encendido de calderas , que toman todas las precauciones , incluido el ventear con turbina la cámara de combustión más el tiraje.

Y no son nada caros.

Saludos !


----------



## kikew25 (Abr 2, 2012)

Gracias ...    muy buen aporte


----------



## hbw (Abr 2, 2012)

Sensor de luz o infrarrojo para "ver" el fuego y un solenoide para cerrar/abrir el gas


----------

